# Desperately need routine...



## nkira (Apr 18, 2009)

I need a decent routine and i need it desperately!!! In my old post http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/96894-posting-my-gym-workout.html i mentioned my gym workout which was really not a good workout.

P.S. :- Pfunk you still have that rock?

Recently I have left the gym but I continue working out at my home, i have limited equipment at home. I need help on getting my routine straight.

*List Of Equipment,*
Dumb Bells
Barbell
T-Bar
Incline - Decline - flat bench (fix flat bench 1 No & adjustable 1 No)
Lat pull down (long bar & short bar)
Squat Rack
Leg Press
Leg Extension & Curl
Cardio :- Treadmill & Cycle

Thinking of getting
Preachers Curls
Seated Cable Rows
Cable Curls + Cable push downs



If it helps my body stats are here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/98455-dexa-scan.html

As built advised I need to "diet down very, very slowly while i tighten up my diet and my training. When i start to see a little more definition, gradually increase the calories and get some size on."

Can some one suggest a decent routine which I can follow with the equipment I have?

Considering my current diet I am following "With approximately 120 lbs of lean mass, yeah, at least 120g of protein and at least 60g of fat. Filling the remainder of my calorie limit with whatever combination of protein, carb and fat i find comfortable.

I really need help here,


----------



## nkira (Apr 18, 2009)

aha shit screwed up the "need" in title....


----------



## T_man (Apr 18, 2009)

As in the previous post where you showed your routine with your gym guy, I suggest either Patrick's KISS or Built's Baby Got Back. I atm are doing a variation Built's baby got back and it kicks ass. Except I do legs once a week alternating ham dominant and quad dominant because I play sports which stress the legs alot and I do a push/pull rather than horizontal/vertical. Might inmplement the calves and abs twice a week though. My forearms are also, no joke, half the size of my upper arms so maybe I can start training those with pull days.


----------



## Built (Apr 18, 2009)

Forearms will grow from cleans - give 'em a try.

nkira, how about this:

Day 1: 
T-bars 5x5
One-arm dumbbell rows 3x8
Barbell bench 5x5
Dumbbell bench 3x8
Optional standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10
Optional abs, 3x8 weighted

Day 2: 
Squats 5x5
Front squats 3x8
Walking lunges 3x10-12 steps on each leg
Optional biceps, 3x8 any type

Day 3 Rest

Day 4: 
Weighted chins 5x5
One-arm lat pulldowns 3x8
Shoulder module from my blog
Optional seated calves, 3x12-15
Optional abs, 3x8 weighted

Day 5: 
Romanian or regular deadlifts 5x5
Glute ham raises or good mornings 3x8
Front squats 3x8
Optional tricep work, something like close grip press or dips, 3x8

Day 6, Day 7 rest

If you want to do any cardio, use "How to do cardio if you must" as your guide.


----------



## nkira (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks great!! Only issue is the weighted chin ups, I don't have the bar to hang on to. Can I keep day 3 & 6 for cardio?
Also is possible to throw in some more bench work with incline & decline?

As of now I can easily do the following,

Bench Press Barbell  3x10-12 (25 to 30 kg)
Incline Dumb Bell Press 3x10-12 (15kg)
Bench Press Dumb bell  3x10-12 (15kg)
Seated Bilateral Dumb Bell Curls 3x10-12 (12.5kg)
Hammer Curls 3x10-12 (10kg)
Wrist Curls 3x12-15 (12.5kg)
Shoulder Press 3x10-12 (12.5k - 15 kg)
Cable Triceps Press Down 3x10-12 (20 - 25 kg)
Lying / Overhead Triceps Extension 3x10 (12.5k - 15 kg)
Dumb Bell Pull Over 3x10-12 (12.5k - 15 kg)
Lat M/c Pull Down, wide & close 3x10-12 (35 - 40 kg)
Dumb Bell Shrugs 3x10-12 (15 kg)
Bent Over Dumb Bell Rows 3x10-12 (12.5k)
Dumb Bell Flys 3x10-12 (10 kg)
Calf Raises Seated 3x10-12 (25kg)
Bar Bell Reverse Curls 3x10-12 (10k - 12.5 kg)
Weighted Bench Dips 3x10-12 (20 kg)
Military Press 3x10 (20 kg)
Leg Pess 3x10-12 (70 - 80 kg)
Squats 3x10-12 (25 - 30 kg)
Leg Extension 3x10-12 (25 - 30 kg)
Leg Curls 3x10-12 (15k - 20 kg)

How is this intensity?

I am posting this info so that there's so sudden drop in intensity with my new routine & to get the complete picture.

I am willing to change what ever is required, I am open to suggestions.


----------



## nkira (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't have the machine to do the standing calves raises. Can I do them as shown in the attached picture?


----------



## nkira (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey!! Who fixed the title? Who ever it is, Thanks 



nkira said:


> aha shit screwed up the "need" in title....


----------



## Built (Apr 18, 2009)

You have a squat rack, so you can do chins there. Just bend your knees. 

Use the leg press to do the straight-leg calf raises. 

Keep the rep ranges and movements that I have recommended. I don't want you relying on machines for your work. Try to use more free weights, and more compounds, less concentration work - ie ditch leg curls for now. 

Read "How to do Cardio if you must" on my blog to see how to incorporate cardio into this. 

You can do close grip bench press on hamstring day for triceps if you wish. Dips are good for that day also, as are decline bench. Do as much of your upper body work standing as possible - so no more seated shoulder or bicep work, k?


----------



## nkira (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes, That is perfect. I'll be starting this from coming Monday. Any last moment suggestions? How are my weights? I mean i'll be following your rep range but what about the kg's? 

Keep it the same?


----------



## Built (Apr 18, 2009)

Honey, I can't know what it feels like to lift for you! You know the drill - always lift as heavy as you can, with good form and given the rep range.


----------



## nkira (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes Ma'am, Thanks for your time. That also means I need to buy bigger dumb bells = More money n I am broke


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2009)

nkira said:


> P.S. :- Pfunk you still have that rock?



Yes I still have that rock.  It is just in the form on an ebook now. 

Patrick


----------



## nkira (Apr 19, 2009)

Back then I remember you offered me that rock for *$500* **

Now at $30 I guess I can buy it but as of now I am broke so got to wait.

Pfunk, can you list the INDEX of your ebook? So that way it's easy to know what's covered in the book.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2009)

nkira said:


> Back then I remember you offered me that rock for *$500* **
> 
> Now at $30 I guess I can buy it but as of now I am broke so got to wait.
> 
> Pfunk, can you list the INDEX of your ebook? So that way it's easy to know what's covered in the book.



you bet.


*Ch. 1 - Introduction
Ch. 2 - Getting Started
Ch.3 - The Warm up
Ch. 4 - Core Training
Ch. 5 - Resistance Training
Ch. 6 - Cardiovascular Training
Ch. 7 - Cooldown
Ch. 8 - Putting Your Workout Together (3 and 4 day workout example templates with explanations for practical application)
Ch. 9 Working out at home with little or no equipment
*

Each section basically gives you the variables involved with each chapter title and how to step-by-step put it together for yourself (with template examples of course).


patrick


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll mention I've previewed Patrick's book and it is excellent! I'll be putting up a full review as soon as I have my regular computer back (laptops don't like soup, apparently...) but I highly recommend it as a well-organized and nicely-laid-out explanation of how to structure your training. Really nice clear photos, too.


----------



## T_man (Apr 19, 2009)

erm... urr...  where can i find this book?


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2009)

Optimum Sports Performance is P-Funk's site. You'll see it on there.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2009)

T_man said:


> erm... urr...  where can i find this book?



Click it

Patrick


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 19, 2009)

Purchased


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2009)

great, hope you enjoy it!

patrick


----------



## nkira (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Patrick & Built for all the information. Total 116 pages, looks like nice book to me.

I am in for it.


----------



## Hench (Apr 19, 2009)

P-funk said:


> Click it
> 
> Patrick



Damit. And I had almost repaid my overdraft.

Prick.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Damit. And I had almost repaid my overdraft.
> 
> Prick.



huh?


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2009)

He means he just bought your book.


----------



## Hench (Apr 19, 2009)

Built said:


> He means he just bought your book.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2009)

oh, thanks!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2009)

Good read. Serious.


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2009)

Isn't it good? What a resource! I wish someone had handed me that back in 2001 when I started lifting!


----------



## T_man (Apr 20, 2009)

anyone got a spare $30?


----------



## Hench (Apr 20, 2009)

T_man said:


> anyone got a spare $30?



Come on T-man, its only 20 quid. Are you a student? If so you got your loan today, £20 shouldnt make too much of a dent.


----------



## T_man (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm in 6th form...


----------



## nkira (Apr 20, 2009)

I just finished the 1st day of Built's prescribed workout......Man!! It ROCKS!!!!

Many many thanks to Built!!!!!


I divide my daily protein need as 50% from whey alone & the other 50% from food - chicken, fish, eggs ect. I would like to split my last dose of protein in 2, namely the post workout protein shake & later from real food. 

What should be the minimum post workout protein dose?  Remainder portion of protein I want to get from real food.

As of now I am on 120grams of protein daily. So 60 grams from whey & 60 grams from real food. Each serving of whey gives me 24 grams of protein.

60/24 = 2.5 servings of whey

As i said earlier I want to split the last serving.


----------



## Hench (Apr 20, 2009)

T_man said:


> I'm in 6th form...



Ah right, you repeating the year or just really old?lol 

Still, 20quid is about the cost of a standard night out in Leeds, just skip the next one and youll be sorted.


----------



## T_man (Apr 20, 2009)

I wanted to switch up the subjects. But couldnt without resitting the year so here I am. Aint that bad the year below is better than my old year hehe. Plus I got an AS in Chemistry and ICT under my belt as well as other subjects I'm doing now 

And to Akira, it's good you're enjoying the workouts.

However I don't think you're getting enough protein, and 50% of the protein from protein drinks . Get some eggs, bit of chicken here n there, beef, fish in here and there with a fruit or bit of veggies. It will add up.


----------



## nkira (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't do beef... against my religion, but i confess - I have Tasted It


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

nkira, I weigh 140 lbs and I eat about 200g protein daily. Cottage cheese is your friend!

PS glad you're digging the workout.


----------



## nkira (Apr 20, 2009)

I know cottage cheese, I love it, but the one that I get here is made with whole milk n that means additional fats. 

Built you get low fat cottage cheese?

My mom does make cottage cheese at home, may be I should convince her to make some from low fat milk


----------



## Built (Apr 21, 2009)

Dairy fat is fine. Just account for the fat calories.

Gaaah homemade paneer... <drool>


----------



## nkira (Apr 21, 2009)

Didn't knew you go all crazy over Paneer!!

You know the recipe for it?


----------



## Built (Apr 21, 2009)

No. I understand you cook milk with vinegar but I've never done it.


----------



## nkira (Apr 21, 2009)

Not with vinegar we use fresh pure lemon juice, just squeeze the lemon over the hot milk, soon the milk will break, after some time strain the milk & tie the strained lumps in very fine cloth tightly and place some heavy weight on it for hour or more, Paneer is ready.

I just finished the leg workout today & I SUCK!! @ front squats!!!
I admit I have never done front's before, I tried the cross grip over the bar and messed it up, then I tried the straight grip. After i finished the 2nd set I got pain in my wrist's...so i guess I messed up straight grip too!!!

So instead of injuring myself I skipped the front's and did lunges   and biceps.

Lunges too did not go that well..... OK, I admit that last few weeks I have been skipping leg workout 

Reason - I have a minor pain in my knee, there is something wrong with my knees, I did went to ortho doc but he said it's not major issue, I guess I need to visit again. I am thinking of posting a pic of my knee here, soon, by tomorrow.

I know after reading this few mods and members are gonna get pissed  namely P-funk & Built, But I did ask for it, so go ahead & make my day 

Few days back I also got my knee X-rayed, It turned out fine though.

The issue is that I have tendency of standing with bowed leg (backwards).....need advice on this, but I stand with straight leg if keep my mind on it.


----------



## nkira (Apr 21, 2009)

My thighs are are crampy......I am gonna get DOMS!!!!


----------

